# Meanwhile in Russia



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Translation:

Guy1: "we're now a boat"
Guy2: "A boat."
Guy3: "I wonder where the ride is going?"


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

It's a good thing the wipers work...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

It seams like all the auto crash you tube videos come from Russia. My impression of the Russians is that they all have dash cams, and they are drunk all the time.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

RevWC said:


> It's a good thing the wipers work...


Not real well, ifin ya look the right hand one be stickin out. Obviously they need reinforcin!

Crazy!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

A friend of mine works in Russia in the oil patch, he said that the Russians actually drive like the you tube videos show, and that they are taught to put their vehicle in neutral going down any hill. (he WILL NOT ride with a Russian driver)


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's weird. Even if hey did do this deliberately, they both sound awfully calm once they're in the water. I'd at least have some adrenaline going.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Russians are used to hairy drivnign situations.

I been to Russia they really do drive crazy there.

Once I was in an old Lada going 160 km/h (100mph) in the rain passing people and when I looked for the missing (!) seatbelt the driver laughed at me and said "crazy americans , always going on about safety!"


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

You can lose your driver's license there very easily..... and get it back again in an instant with a $3 bottle of vodka!!!


----------

